# Infrared Temperature Gun



## BeenzandCarlos (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi all, 

has anyone got or used an infrared temp gun,

We've seen them on ebay etc for about a tenner from china and wondered if they were were a try?

We've already got thermometer probes in each end, but we'd use it for just a quick check of Tiki's basking spot

Any thoughts?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I have one i bought from ebay (was about £14), don't get the ones from Hong Kong/China though as they take forever to get here :devil:. I use mine to double check the mat temps in my racks :2thumb:.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I got mine for about £15 from Livefood UK Ltd. Top Quality Livefood Direct from the farm to your door and its the best piece of kit i have, check all the tanks with it, no need for loads of digi thermometers. With a large colelction its graet and accurate. 

Avoid the china ones as they tend to be on the poor quality side. 

Jay


----------



## BeenzandCarlos (Apr 25, 2011)

we've had a look and the lucky reptile ones are more than £20

are there any others that are worth a look?


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

I use a Fluke one. Closer to £100 though.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I do some pocket ones which can be adjusted for different surfaces £12 delivered.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

BeenzandCarlos said:


> we've had a look and the lucky reptile ones are more than £20
> 
> are there any others that are worth a look?


well worth it though. 

Cheaper to buy one of them then lots of digi ones. 

Jay


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

I am a scarecrow said:


> I use a Fluke one. Closer to £100 though.


Fluke temp gun is about the best around 
Would not be without it


----------

